# Free EBT Money - Surprise



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

For the first time this year we put our three kids into public school - they started in January. mostly because the youngest has a vaccine caused injury that shows via speech problems and the oldest wanted some more friends

Of course the end of the year was cancelled so they only got a short time in classroom.

after class was cancelled, several groups stepped up and provided free lunches for any kid/family that wanted them (notice I said wanted not needed) Salvation army, some local churches, and others all donated time or food to put lunches together.

skip ahead to last week. Wife come in and tells me we got an EBT card from the state to cover the cost of lunches our kids would have gotten.. now we qualified for reduced (not free) lunches. 

We chat and do some quick guessing we think they are sending us between $57 or a most a couple hundred.

Wife drives down to the local dollar general and buys a food thing to get a receipt.... Balance on the card is $1,100..... We are both freakin surprised!!!

Yes we are going to spend it, no we are not buying lobster and steak. Wife spent $300 last night on beans, canned fruit, hamburger, hotdogs, soup, etc

Finally some of my tax dollars back!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just to confirm, you received this EBT card unsolicited? In other words the state government just sent it to you? No explanation?

Now I'm wondering if everyone who had children enrolled in public school received one of these cards? Was income a factor in the amount?

I wonder what stores will take that card? Just grocery type stores or can you use it for other things? I need new tires for my 4 wheeler, wonder if the off road place will take one of these? Doesn't matter I guess, I haven't had kids in public school in over a decade.

DRATS! Foiled Again! :vs_mad:



Maine-Marine said:


> For the first time this year we put our three kids into public school - they started in January. mostly because the youngest has a vaccine caused injury that shows via speech problems and the oldest wanted some more friends
> 
> Of course the end of the year was cancelled so they only got a short time in classroom.
> 
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Slippy, food only.

That balance seems to be retroactive to some earlier date.

In this state, they have given the max amount to all recipients for the last two months because of COVID.

MM did your wife apply for it unbeknown to you???

I find it hard to believe it came unsolicited.

EBT cards are required to have the recipients picture on them unless they are over a certain age, 60?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The local farm store sells grocery's and guns/ammo, well just about everything. Wonder how far you could push it??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> The local farm store sells grocery's and guns/ammo, well just about everything. Wonder how far you could push it??


Depends how crooked the store owner is, it is a felony to allow other than food, not even TP is allowed.

One here got caught and sentenced to 15? years in prison.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Slippy, food only.
> 
> That balance seems to be retroactive to some earlier date.
> 
> ...


My wife was surprised as me

these went to every child that was on reduce or free lunch... i think the free lunch folks got MORE

yes it was back dated to like march and based on something like $5.25 per kid per day (something like that)

this is an EBT card only for food.. but it is not a standard EBT.. if that makes sense... We have never had EBT for

this is for any food... even can use it on amazon and online sources


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I find it hard to believe it came unsolicited.


School system has list of students and they know who gets free and reduced lunches - they automatically issue a P-EBT (Pandemic EBT Card)
just found this article

https://www.dhs.pa.gov/providers/Providers/Pages/Coronavirus-Pandemic-EBT.aspx

Pandemic Electronic Benefits Transfer (P-EBT) Supplemental Payments

Under the Families First Coronavirus Response Act (FFCR)(P.L. 116-127) the Food and Nutrition Service (FNS) approved the Pennsylvania Department of Human Services (DHS) to provide households with children eligible for free and reduced-priced meals under the National School Lunch Program (NLSP) or the School Breakfast Program (SBP) with P-EBT benefits due to the COVID-19 outbreak and related school closures. DHS will work with the Pennsylvania Department of Education (PDE) to identify eligible children and issue P-EBT.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Each state has its rules for the EBT cards, but are based on federal guidelines.

Dependent upon the recipient there is a cash section of allowance also if eligible.

The food section is for food only, you can use it in a supermarket or a restaurant, choice is yours.

In a couple of cases here, one store was caught selling booze and lottery tickets on the card , another clothing.

They all went to jail, cardholders were banned from all state programs permanently.

With the little more detail you provided, it makes sense on the card distribution.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I wonder how many cases of Coke and thick cut NY Strips it takes to trade for a nice M1 Carbine?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> I wonder how many cases of Coke and thick cut NY Strips it takes to trade for a nice M1 Carbine?


here let me fix that for you



patrioteer said:


> I wonder how many cases of Coke and thick cut NY Strips it takes to trade for a nice M1 Carbine? *ASKING FOR A FRIEND!*


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Before EBT there was food stamps, Indians would buy canned hams or whatever and trade for booze or what they needed but could not buy with stamps. Nothing new.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Just to confirm, you received this EBT card unsolicited? In other words the state government just sent it to you? No explanation?
> 
> Now I'm wondering if everyone who had children enrolled in public school received one of these cards? Was income a factor in the amount?
> 
> ...


Here in NJ I just always opted out on the school forms. Ain't no such thing as free lunches. Somebody has to pay.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> Here in NJ I just always opted out on the school forms. Ain't no such thing as free lunches. Somebody has to pay.


I agree.. but I am starting to get a little sick of paying taxes for OTHERS to get free money, food, phones!!!! We did not sign up for this , but I do not feel guilty taken it and using it for food...


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

1skrewsloose said:


> Before EBT there was food stamps, Indians would buy canned hams or whatever and trade for booze or what they needed but could not buy with stamps. Nothing new.


I once had a woman approach me as I was walking into the grocery store. She was waiving an EBT card saying "50 cents for a dollar worth of food". Later I saw her checking out with a couple college age guys. Apparently they took her up on it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> I once had a woman approach me as I was walking into the grocery store. She was waiving an EBT card saying "50 cents for a dollar worth of food". Later I saw her checking out with a couple college age guys. Apparently they took her up on it.


things were better when charity was local


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I agree.. but I am starting to get a little sick of paying taxes for OTHERS to get free money, food, phones!!!! We did not sign up for this , but I do not feel guilty taken it and using it for food...


I know, and thank you for your service. And remember, Jesus always wins. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am obviously from a different era.
I would refuse to spend one dime of that money, on general principles.

I started working for pay at age 14. I retired at age 67.
In all those years I never collected unemployment, welfare, Medicaid, or food stamps.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am obviously from a different era.
> I would refuse to spend one dime of that money, on general principles.
> 
> I started working for pay at age 14. I retired at age 67.
> In all those years I never collected unemployment, welfare, Medicaid, or food stamps.


My 17 year old got her first real job today. I am so proud.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am obviously from a different era.
> I would refuse to spend one dime of that money, on general principles.
> 
> I started working for pay at age 14. I retired at age 67.
> In all those years I never collected unemployment, welfare, Medicaid, or food stamps.


I can see that point, and also MM's point of view. Neither one of you are wrong.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am obviously from a different era.
> I would refuse to spend one dime of that money, on general principles.
> 
> I started working for pay at age 14. I retired at age 67.
> In all those years I never collected unemployment, welfare, Medicaid, or food stamps.


^^^ That! ^^^

I could not respect myself otherwise.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> ^^^ That! ^^^
> 
> I could not respect myself otherwise.


We are both self made men.

You started, and run, your own business. That is much more than I ever achieved.

With zero college, I went to work two weeks after getting out of the service, as a manual laborer in a lumber yard.
When I retired, I managed a warehousse for a national company. My boss was 150 miles away and would drop in a few times a year. I earned all that. The hard way.
Just as you earned what you have.

You, sir, are A-OK in my book.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I worked my entire life, I still do part time, still in my own business.

I started it in 1982, worked my ass off 16+ hours a day 7 days a week.

I invested over a half mil in it over the first 6+ years.

I built the building myself out of concrete and steel, did all the electrical and plumbing myself.

I built it after working 10 hours a day for a company as a toolmaker and weekends.

Most of the products I made were for the US military, had plenty of experience doing so for other companies.

Every piece that went out of here was right, not marginally right, but right to specs.

I know stuff went to the first gulf war, some they were in such a hurry for they sent a Huey to pick them up.

They were flown to Westover AFB then shipped to the ME for the start of the war!!!

Now I pointed this out for a reason, my daughter became disabled 14 years ago with one problem, then another 8 years ago.

She has an EBT card, I refused to let her for 10 years as a matter of pride I guess.

After seeing all the trash that has them and O'thigger phones and plenty more, I said to hell with it!

I paid in plenty, the garbage did zero, so I figure let her get what I put in.

She is stricken with Epileptic seizures and theY will never go away, never know when they will hit.

Made her get an O'thigger phone too, why not? I see what the trash does as for thanks for what they get, NOTHING!!!!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

My family is in an upper income bracket and they sent me a card too. The amount of it doesn’t even scratch the surface of the taxes we pay each year.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I must be doing something wrong. No one ever sends me free shit, but I sure as hell am on the list when it comes to giving my money up.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I too have worked hard for everything I have in my life and I'm proud of it. I even owned my own business for several years. I don't think I would take the money I'm just saying I don't know MM's financial situation personally, but I do know that this will help him and his family no doubt. And we all know he pays way too much in taxes so I'm not judging.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

edited by RPD.

I changed my mind about what I wrote.

Nothing to see here, move along, now.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I would give you a cookie but you probably wouldn't take it. I'm not judging you either.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Who here took the $1,200 the government handed out? I did, I didn't need it I worked and got paid and was happy to be able to. My girlfriend as well. Kept it until this weekend and I blew it on a riding mower and she blew hers on a 75-inch TV. Maltese for scale


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> edited by RPD.
> 
> I changed my mind about what I wrote.
> 
> Nothing to see here, move along, now.


We definitely all appreciate the effort you have given to serve this country for all of us and especially those of us that haven't served. I just try not to judge, I'm not religious at all but Jesus did say you who are without sin cast the first stone


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's money you paid in so why not? If you didn't take it they would find another free program to enhance.

Yeah, we took the stimulus money. It was just a tiny part of what we paid in. And besides, the left is about to collapse the economy anyhow so money will be worthless or near enough to worthless anyhow soon enough.


----------



## Vera Hara (Jun 30, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, we took the stimulus money.


Anyone who was eligible for the first $1,200 stimulus check for a single individual (or more for a married couple with kids) gladly took it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Vera Hara said:


> Anyone who was eligible for the first $1,200 stimulus check for a single individual (or more for a married couple with kids) gladly took it.


The weird thing is that I was not eligible for the $1200 stimulus check but they still sent me food stamps unsolicited.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The payment was put right into my checking account by direct deposit, same as my SS check.

It is still in the account, it will go towards my 3k heating bill come this fall.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am obviously from a different era.
> I would refuse to spend one dime of that money, on general principles.
> 
> I started working for pay at age 14. I retired at age 67.
> In all those years I never collected unemployment, welfare, Medicaid, or food stamps.


I understand where you are coming from - I spent a little time being homeless and did not ask for or get any assistance from the government, I have worked since I was 15 or so..never gotten unemployment, food stamps, disability, etc

however... the state gives everybody that qualifies either free of reduced lunch.

so every family that would have gotten reduced lunches is getting a Pandemic-EBT card - If I do not use it to buy food for my family the state will piss it away on something else

I will use it and sleep well at night


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> ^^^ That! ^^^
> 
> I could not respect myself otherwise.


I have done much worse then accept money I did not ask for...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

KUSA said:


> My family is in an upper income bracket and they sent me a card too. The amount of it doesn't even scratch the surface of the taxes we pay each year.


Amen Brother

late 90's I once paid $63,000 in taxes in one year...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> And besides, the left is about to collapse the economy anyhow so money will be worthless or near enough to worthless anyhow soon enough.


I have often thought that myself...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SGG said:


> Who here took the $1,200 the government handed out? I did, I didn't need it I worked and got paid and was happy to be able to. My girlfriend as well. Kept it until this weekend and I blew it on a riding mower and she blew hers on a 75-inch TV. Maltese for scale


Does it have a cup holder??


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Does it have a cup holder??


You bet!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> Amen Brother
> 
> late 90's I once paid $63,000 in taxes in one year...


You made me curious as to what we paid last year. I shouldn't have looked it up because I'm mad thinking about it. We paid more than the amount you disclosed.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Somewhere it is written that we should be our brothers keeper, think that idea has gone way overboard.

The left obviously believes it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Somewhere it is written that we should be our brothers keeper, think that idea has gone way overboard.
> 
> The left obviously believes it.


I certainly believe in helping others but not by the force of government.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I certainly believe in helping others but not by the force of government.


exactly .. my wife helps out every needy mother, kid, family, vagrant, church member, etc... she always asks me first.. can I give $40 to so and so or can I send $200 to xyz... whats her names husband is laid off and she needs money for the pharmacy for her kids...

the best thing about local charity you know who you are helping... once the government gets involved then you have abusers getting the money because nobody knows them


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> the best thing about local charity you know who you are helping... once the government gets involved then you have abusers getting the money because nobody knows them


Maybe it is just me, but this conversation seems to have gone in a full circle...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> For the first time this year we put our three kids into public school - they started in January. mostly because the youngest has a vaccine caused injury that shows via speech problems and the oldest wanted some more friends
> 
> Of course the end of the year was cancelled so they only got a short time in classroom.
> 
> ...


Is it possible that the mark was in the form of silver?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If I disagree with how welfare is being distributed should I celebrate if I am included in the celebration?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

No... I would not. I would be concerned


----------

